

Why Cody Brown is Wrong - NYTimes vs Scrollkit - mpconlen
http://www.compylr.com/post/why-cody-brown-is-wrong

======
mosqutip
He's not wrong. Nothing about the statement infringes on any copyright or
intellectual property.

"The NYT spent hundreds of hours hand-coding “Snow Fall.” We made a replica in
an hour."

I just said it, myself. That's not a copyright infringement. Anyone asserting
that it is is wrong. The NYTimes has every right to be unhappy that this
statement exists, but they have absolutely no right to demand it be removed.

~~~
anthonyb
Not sure what the libel laws are like in the US, but based on
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_defamation_law> It looks like
making factually wrong and "injurious" statements counts.

Firstly, he has no idea how long it took the NYT to do the original work, and
secondly it didn't take him an hour, it took him a year.

~~~
mosqutip
There's no way this fits under the definition of libel. His statement doesn't
harm NYT in any way.

And since when does posting "factually wrong" information on the web actually
matter worth a damn?

------
snowwrestler
He's not right or wrong, he's just figured out that provoking a famous brand
is a great way to get some earned media.

